# Food Safety News - 01/22/2022 Publisher’s Platform: Why didn’t health department report deadly hepatitis A outbreak earlier?



## daveomak.fs (Jan 22, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: Why didn’t health department report deadly hepatitis A outbreak earlier?*
By Bill Marler on Jan 22, 2022 12:05 am
– OPINION – Unanswered questions: If the exposure at the restaurant occurred at the end of November 2021, why was the public not alerted until January 2022? For those that became sick, was there a common day or days that they ate at the restaurant? For those that became sick, was there a common food... Continue Reading


*FDA will continue scaled back inspections for foreign food through March*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2022 12:04 am
The Food and Drug Administration has extended the previously announced temporary changes to its inspectional activities to ensure the safety of its employees and those of the firms it regulates. The reduction of inspections comes “as the agency further adapts to the evolving COVID-19 pandemic and the spread of the omicron variant.” The agency continues... Continue Reading


*Foodborne illness and food imports among top concerns for Australians*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 22, 2022 12:02 am
Imported food and foodborne illness are among the top concerns for consumers, according to a survey in Australia. Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) commissioned the University of Adelaide to get insight into consumers’ responses to food safety incidents and outbreaks. Data from the Food Insights Questionnaire (FoodIQ) during September 2018 to December 2020 was... Continue Reading


----------

